# Electric smoker element



## JHiebs (Jul 30, 2020)

Any idea where I can get my hands on electric smoker elements?
It’s for a fairly BIG smoker.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!  Drop by roll call and introduce yourself.

Check out Amazon they have a good selection.  What type of smoker are you repairing?  It may be a good time to upgrade to a PID  type controller,  make it play really well.   Search is your friend here!

RG


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 30, 2020)

JHiebs said:


> Any idea where I can get my hands on electric smoker elements?
> It’s for a fairly BIG smoker.



If you know the physical size and wattage, you can get one from Aliexpress.com


----------



## JHiebs (Jul 30, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Welcome to SMF!  Drop by roll call and introduce yourself.
> 
> Check out Amazon they have a good selection.  What type of smoker are you repairing?  It may be a good time to upgrade to a PID  type controller,  make it play really well.   Search is your friend here!
> 
> RG


It’s a big, 10ft x 4ft smoker. Fed with 220v


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2020)

Electric hot water heater element maybe if 220v


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2020)

Delete wrong link


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2020)

All Points 34-1318 Warmer Element; 240V; 1600W; 16" x 7 1/4"
					

This All Points 34-1318 heating element is a perfect fit for compatible equipment. Replace a broken or worn out element to ensure that your unit operates at the correct temperature and maintains optimum efficiency. This element is 240V and 1600W.




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## JHiebs (Jul 31, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> All Points 34-1318 Warmer Element; 240V; 1600W; 16" x 7 1/4"
> 
> 
> This All Points 34-1318 heating element is a perfect fit for compatible equipment. Replace a broken or worn out element to ensure that your unit operates at the correct temperature and maintains optimum efficiency. This element is 240V and 1600W.
> ...


This may actually work!! Thank youuuu!


----------



## bill1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, use an oven element, not a hot water heater element.  Oven elements are for installation in air.  Air does not carry heat away anywhere near as efficiently as water.  A hot water heater element in air will overheat and fail.  
If you use a 240V water heater element with 120v supplied (so 1/4 the power) and you have it spring-clamped to a large steel plate, you'll probably be alright.  But I usually put a large diode in series with the 120V to further reduce the power to 1/8.  
But best to just use an element designed for use in air.


----------

